# MAC traincase from Slovenia :)



## Moxy (Mar 18, 2008)

EDIT April 3rd: CURRENT collection of 3 years

My wall next to the mirror (Naughty Nauticals, Cool Heat, MAC card and cut box of 5 basic brushes)







Face and lips drawer:






Foundations and face powders and blushes






Top row: Fafi Sassed Up Iridescent pressed powder, Hello Kitty Tahitian Sand Beauty powder, Barbie loves mac Dont be shy! blush (the flash washed out the imprint, but it's still there!), Manish Arora Pink Swoon blush
Bottom row: Barbie loves mac Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder, Blot powder in Light (a friend lent it to me), Mineralized blush Dainty, Hello Kitty Beauty Powder blush in Fun and Games





Left to right: Monistat's Chafin gel, Revlon Skinlights, MAC Strobe cream, MAC Prep + Prime face SPF 50





Lip stuff:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC lipglosses: left to right: Love nectar Lustreglass, Sweet Strawberry Lipglass, Slicked Pink lipgelee, Valentine's lipgelee, cremesheen glasses Ever so rich, Boy Bait, Petite Indulgence






MAC lipsticks:





Left to right: London Life (l), Plink (l), Angel (f), Utterly Frivolous (l), Girl about town (ac)






Slimshines: Funshine and Missy





Vaseline and Hello Kitty Pink Fish tinted lip conditioner






EYE drawer:





Eyeshadows:
front row: Crystal avalanche, Shroom, Claire de Lune, Tete-a-tint, Cranberry, mineralized e/s Play on plums
second row: Beautiful Iris, Warm chill, Surreal, Gulf stream, Humid
last row: Moon's reflection, Blue flame, Electra, Signed sealed, Cool heat





Pressed pigments:
Vanilla, Subtle, a green one i cant remember what it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (a friend pressed them for me)





Pigments of all kinds
3 full sized: Silver fog, Mutiny and Burnt Burgundy
samples: Milk, Pink pearl, Violet, Circa Plum, Gold Mode, Deep blue green, Burnt Burgundy, Electric coral; the rest are every day minerals





88 shimmer palette:





Other eye stuff:
The body shop mini mascara, 2 Essence mascaras, 2 Essence eyeliners, Mac black/turquiose duo eyeliner from Heatherette, Pearlglide liners Wolf, Rave and Miss Fortune, Brown shader in Wheat, Agnes B brown eyeliner, Urban Decay 24-7 eyeliner in Zero, 2 black-white duos one from Bourjois one from Oriflame

Bases/liners:
Art deco e/s base, paint pots: Rubenesque, Greenstroke, Blackground
fluidlines: Haunting, Dip down, Delphic, Frostlite, Sweet Sage









DUO adhesive, Ardel lashes, Art deco lash strips, eyelash curler





Nail polishes: 2 Essence ones, Nivea french manicure, Zoya in Moxie, MAC Vestral White, On the prowl, Rocker, China Glaze 2NITE

FACE brushes:
no name one for wiping away fallout, no name small fluffy one, everyday minerals long handled kabuki, everyday minerals small kabuki, 109, 187, 190se, 194se, 129se, 182 mac kabuki





EYE brushes
219se, 266se, 212se, 239se, 239se, 239, 217, 224, 226, on the far right my lone 316se lip brush





Last but not least: I never leave my home without these stuff when I do my freelancing
Hand antibacterial gel, Spitaderm spray sanitizer disinfectant, L'oreal gentle make up remover, face cream, face wipes and q tips


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 18, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!  I love how you have a little bit of everything!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 18, 2008)

That's a great collection you've got there.


----------



## KittyKat (Mar 18, 2008)

OMG it's sooooo good to see someone else from Slovenia here!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your collection, it's so cute!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you girlies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Well it's difficult not to have a cute collection with MAC eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KittyKat, woooot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## doniad101 (Mar 18, 2008)

You've got quite a nice collection! You have a little bit of everything and I bet you use them all equally, lol.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice!!!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes, I do use them all equally *blush*


----------



## anaibb (Mar 18, 2008)

You have a great collection!! You've started with the must haves and that's what counts. And I think that we can taste these babies better if they "play hard to get". At least, that's what I think when I see my teeny weeny collection!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 19, 2008)

Anaibb, well put!! Couldn't agree more


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 19, 2008)

Really nice collection


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 20, 2008)

Haha I promise that MY collection would be tha smallest ^^ I only own like 10 pigment samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((


----------



## Moxy (Mar 20, 2008)

Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'd still beat me at pigments! I'm planning to get samples real soon, just need some money first heehee!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 20, 2008)

You have a nice variety! Great collection.


----------



## ClareBear86 (Apr 12, 2008)

it looks alot like mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great stuff


----------



## Winnie (Apr 13, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## Moxy (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks girlies


----------



## Hilly (Apr 24, 2008)

nice stuff!!


----------



## bebs (Apr 24, 2008)

I think that its a wonderful collection and it looks as though you use and love everything that you have, and thats the best part of it.


----------



## User93 (Apr 25, 2008)

thats a great collection, you have everything needed! And you have pretty much a lot, here its difficult to get MAC aswell, we have shops now, but we get all the collections 2 months late, plus it costs way more than in the US due to shipping :/ Gorgeous collection!


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 29, 2008)

Very nice! <3


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 29, 2008)

awsome collection, I love your brushes x


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 29, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 29, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## catz1ct (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## peachstock (Jun 30, 2008)

Do they have MAC counters or stored in Slovenia? I really love that they've finally been spreading in the smaller European countries.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 30, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 1, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 2, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 24, 2008)

Where did you get the short handled brushes? Did they come in a set?

Thanks!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 24, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## Moxy (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachstock* 

 
_Do they have MAC counters or stored in Slovenia? I really love that they've finally been spreading in the smaller European countries._

 
I wish! No MAC in Slovenia yet...they obvisouly have no idea how much money they'd make here. Loads of girls/women/men go abroad to buy MAC.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_Where did you get the short handled brushes? Did they come in a set?

Thanks!_

 
I got a brush set from a counter on London Stansted airport. It looked like one of those bridal set brushes, even the bag for brushes looked the same. I was lucky to get it because after that I've never seen that set on that counter again.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! I gotta update though, I've been a busy bee buying more MAC and got quite a few new babies to play with


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 25, 2008)

very nice !


----------



## Moxy (Aug 25, 2008)

Ty!


----------



## lovesicles (Aug 31, 2008)

awesome


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey! Where in Slovenia are you from? I lived there for 2 years.. first in Ljubljana and then in Kranj i LOVED Kranj it's so beautiful! 

nice collection btw


----------



## Moxy (Aug 31, 2008)

Heya! Hehe I live in Ljubljana and my grandparents are from Kranj! How lovely that you lived here for 2 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! I agree, Kranj is great.


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 31, 2008)

I miss it! Kranj is one of the prettiest cities in Europe in my opinion, the lake is beautiful!!!


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 1, 2008)

that collection is NOT small!!! lol i only own 4 mac products  but i loooove them and can wait to get to a counter!! anyways great collection


----------

